# Canon Announcements Coming August 14, 2015



## pedro (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi, found this over at NL.

Considering the product cycles, Ken could be spot on. Q3 announcement and Q4 release? Winter olympics...
What might be the lenses?

*"We've been told (thanks) that Canon's next announcement will be on August 14th and include a camera and two lenses.
Unfortunately no real details, so hold that credit card for a while ;-)
Probably to early for a 5D4 and 6D2, so perhaps the 1D x mk2?"*

CRguy: any additional rumored info? 

Regards
Peter


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Peter!

Yeah, let's hope that's something for the rumor mill. 
I'd really like to see some [CR2 to 3] specs of all those cameras.



pedro said:


> ...Winter olympics...


I suppose you mean *Summer *Olympics 

2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi
2018 Winter Olympics in Pyeongchang 
2016 Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## pedro (Jul 6, 2015)

Uuh, yeah. As I am not much into sports, you are right of course! However, every Canon announcement is fine, whatever sports may be up to 8) Cheers, Maximilian...!


----------



## TheJock (Jul 6, 2015)

I hope they hurry up and announce this “competitively priced” super tele lens that’s been rumoured all year!


----------



## Tugela (Jul 6, 2015)

pedro said:


> Hi, found this over at NL.
> 
> Considering the product cycles, Ken could be spot on. Q3 announcement and Q4 release? Winter olympics...
> What might be the lenses?
> ...



Probably this camera:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/another-premium-powershot-this-summer-cr1/


----------



## pedro (Jul 6, 2015)

well, hope Keith is right...other bodies would be at least for me: underwhelming...my two cents...


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jul 6, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We don’t expect to see an EOS 5D Mark IV at this time, it’s more likely a Rebel SL2 type of camera



The image of 5D Mark IV is misleading then...


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 6, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> If an L is announced, I’d expect a non L EF/EF-S lens to get announced as well.


50mm f/1.4 IS!! 8)

or a EF-S 15-55mm f/2.8 IS or...


----------



## M_S (Jul 6, 2015)

Since the a7rII will be available around that date, it would be wise to announce some groundbreaking stuff in the mark 4 by then. Just to make sure some customers will wait a bit more and stay with Canon instead of them running to Sony instead.
Just my two cents in the marketing pot.


----------



## meywd (Jul 6, 2015)

memoriaphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We don’t expect to see an EOS 5D Mark IV at this time, it’s more likely a Rebel SL2 type of camera
> ...





> or the EOS-1D X Mark II



its the 1D X II not the 5D IV


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> I hope they hurry up and announce this “competitively priced” super tele lens that’s been rumoured all year!



500F5.6?


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 6, 2015)

SL2!!!


----------



## dtheune (Jul 6, 2015)

The company I work for just per-ordered 2 Sony A7R II & ordered 2 Canon 5D Mark III's. We had to use budget money right away, I hope they announce the 5D Mark IIII soon, so I can send the 5D Mark III's back before it's too late.

By the way, isn't it funny that people keep referring the the Sony A7R II as the Sony A7R "*Mark*" II.... That's not the name I see Sony using. I guess it's the Canonazation of things...


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Wonder if the 70-300/IS STM will makes it debut?



Gotta agree with you this time - that was the first thing that came to mind as the second new non-L lens to be announced. There's been zero chatter on another new 50, and the 70-300 was in the pipeline from earlier this year.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm pretty confident that Canon is going to give the new 50mm f/1.8 STM at least a year to sell like mad and then get you to pony up again for the more premium mid range 50mm when it shows. They wouldn't want to cannibalize sales, and I suspect that the current gen 50mm f/1.4 is probably taking a bit of hit right now from the STM lens.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 6, 2015)

meywd said:


> its the 1D X II not the 5D IV



The image was changed. There was a mock up of a 5DIV before it was changed to a 1DX2


----------



## NorbR (Jul 6, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm pretty confident that Canon is going to give the new 50mm f/1.8 STM at least a year to sell like mad and then get you to pony up again for the more premium mid range 50mm when it shows. They wouldn't want to cannibalize sales, and I suspect that the current gen 50mm f/1.4 is probably taking a bit of hit right now from the STM lens.



Agreed, no hopes for another 50mm so soon on the heels of the recent STM. 
I know there are several more likely candidates, but I'm still hoping for the 85mm in that mid-range class, 85mm f/2 IS USM or so.
And I'd take a long hard look at that rumored "cheap" super tele as well ...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 6, 2015)

Whilst the EOS 1DX 2 excites the Pros and those with deep pockets it will not sell in volumes that get Canon fortunes revived. I see more sense in either the 5D MKIV (not likely as that would affect 5DS / 5DS R sales) or the upmarket 6D replacement placed at the level of the Nikon D750. Dont really see any point in a SL2 if Canon are trying to shift their buyers upmarket unless it has a full frame sensor!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm hoping for a SL2, so I can start a bunch of threads about it being the "Mirrorless Killer."


----------



## Nelu (Jul 6, 2015)

dtheune said:


> By the way, isn't it funny that people keep referring the the Sony A7R II as the Sony A7R "*Mark*" II.... That's not the name I see Sony using. I guess it's the Canonazation of things...



Yeah, neither is "Canon 5D Mark IIII"...maybe "Canon 5D Mark IV"?


----------



## qudek77 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm pretty hyped for the 70-300 non L non DO version that was rumored few months ago.

I really hope this is the lens we are getting alongside the new 35...


----------



## meywd (Jul 6, 2015)

shunsai said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > its the 1D X II not the 5D IV
> ...



Oh, CR guy mistake then ;D


----------



## meywd (Jul 6, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Whilst the EOS 1DX 2 excites the Pros and those with deep pockets it will not sell in volumes that get Canon fortunes revived. I see more sense in either the 5D MKIV (not likely as that would affect 5DS / 5DS R sales) or the upmarket 6D replacement placed at the level of the Nikon D750. Dont really see any point in a SL2 if Canon are trying to shift their buyers upmarket unless it has a full frame sensor!



From the rumors so far, it seem the order will be 1D X II -> 5D IV -> 6D II, plus why do you think that Canon need another fast profit product? they got the rebels, 7D II, and 5Ds(r) for that.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 6, 2015)

meywd said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst the EOS 1DX 2 excites the Pros and those with deep pockets it will not sell in volumes that get Canon fortunes revived. I see more sense in either the 5D MKIV (not likely as that would affect 5DS / 5DS R sales) or the upmarket 6D replacement placed at the level of the Nikon D750. Dont really see any point in a SL2 if Canon are trying to shift their buyers upmarket unless it has a full frame sensor!
> ...


Thats just it they dont have "fast profit products" that is why they are almost continuosly offering "cash backs" to get people to buy, their sales have dropped (as it has for the competition) and it makes more sense to move up Rebel users to F/F and compact users to Rebels. If the declines continue they will need higher margin products but the majority of people will never need the features & complexity of the 1DX II.


----------



## dolina (Jul 6, 2015)

Lenses that could be updated with the 1D X.

2007 EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM
- Canon may come out with a Series III or better yet an IS version like the Tamron

2004 EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS USM
- Nikon came out with their own in 2010

2007 EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM
- Like the 15/2.8 FE the 14 has been sidegraded by the 11-24/4.0

1998 EF 35mm f/1.4L USM
- Series II to compete with Sigma Art & Nikon's marketed in 2010

1997 EF 300mm f/4L IS USM
- Nikon came out with a PF (Nikon's equivalent to DO) in 2015.

1996 EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM
1993 EF 400mm f/5.6L USM
- Waiting for Nikon or other company to offer a lens like this 

1991 TS-E 45mm f/2.8 
- Nikon came out with a PC-E (Nikon's equivalent to TS-E) in 2008.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 6, 2015)

my gut is 
its either a damn annoying waste of time and $$ powershot camera
or "crosses fingers"
a 5D Mark 4 or 6D mark 2 announcement
a 70-300mm stm is lens would be my new high school football and indoor track lens
hoping for the best 
why do all the good stuff get announced at the back too school/work season


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2015)

Where is the replacement for ancient Ef 50mm macro? I wouldnt mind if that lens was dropped altogether from lens selection. Sadly Canon doesnt have a lens to compete with Nikons 60mm macro. While their Mp-e 65, and 100m L are the best macro lenses keeping me in Canon camp for ages to come.


----------



## RGF (Jul 6, 2015)

NorbR said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty confident that Canon is going to give the new 50mm f/1.8 STM at least a year to sell like mad and then get you to pony up again for the more premium mid range 50mm when it shows. They wouldn't want to cannibalize sales, and I suspect that the current gen 50mm f/1.4 is probably taking a bit of hit right now from the STM lens.
> ...



28-300 L replacement? Optical quality similar to 70-300L


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 6, 2015)

If the are announcing two new lenses (and it looks like one is almost definitely at 35L II) then it would get announced with a new DSLR body. Not a powershot. 



Tugela said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, found this over at NL.
> ...


----------



## RGF (Jul 6, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Whilst the EOS 1DX 2 excites the Pros and those with deep pockets it will not sell in volumes that get Canon fortunes revived. I see more sense in either the 5D MKIV (not likely as that would affect 5DS / 5DS R sales) or the upmarket 6D replacement placed at the level of the Nikon D750. Dont really see any point in a SL2 if Canon are trying to shift their buyers upmarket unless it has a full frame sensor!



I expect the order of introduction to 

1Dx Mark II (with all the goodies)
5D Mark IV (not quite as many goodies, perhaps higher res than the 1Dx Mark II)
6D Mark II (better than current but below the 5D Mark IV)

Then again the 5D Mark IV could be low res, super high ISO camera with the 6D being a successor to the 5D Mark III

Lots of ways of cutting the cake, many interesting possibilities. I would love to be on the strategy team that decides these questions.


----------



## RGF (Jul 6, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Where is the replacement for ancient Ef 50mm macro? I wouldnt mind if that lens was dropped altogether from lens selection. Sadly Canon doesnt have a lens to compete with Nikons 60mm macro. While their Mp-e 65, and 100m L are the best macro lenses keeping me in Canon camp for ages to come.



the 200L macro is very long in the tooth. There was rumors about a T/S long macro.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 6, 2015)

The EF 35 f1.4 II is pretty much certain, as for the other two products.

The 18-200 is now 7 years old, making it one of the oldest EF-S lenses after the premium 10-22 & 17-55 products - I would expect STM in line with the rest of the lower end EF-S range, perhaps even extending the range to a 18-250 or 18-300 may be possible, but I'd personally expect to see 18-200.

The 100D/SL1 is looking old too, at 2.5 years, it's very old in consumer level DSLR's - I wouldn't be surprised this being brought up to the same spec as the 750/760 cameras, perhaps even a jump above into the 28-32mpx range with the 750/760 products following the same spec in the new year (early 2016).

Surprises ? Hmmm... Canon has been quite surprising of late, maybe something completely out the blue again.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2015)

RGF said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the replacement for ancient Ef 50mm macro? I wouldnt mind if that lens was dropped altogether from lens selection. Sadly Canon doesnt have a lens to compete with Nikons 60mm macro. While their Mp-e 65, and 100m L are the best macro lenses keeping me in Canon camp for ages to come.
> ...


 you mean that 180mm L, even that lens needs replacement but its more of a niche product and canon can keep it for next 3-4years before updating the design. I have seen butterfly shooters use that lens although majority of butterfly shooters that I know who shot with that lens(from Nikon camp people using 200mm macro) have replaced their 180mm L when Sigma released their 180mm f2.8 macro. A T/S macro and 180mm lens are a niche product and only a select group of photographers purchase it. While a 50/60/90/100/105mm macros which are usually reasonably priced and sell in decent quantities giving manufacturers a reason to update old designs to modern onces .


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

RGF said:


> 28-300 L replacement? Optical quality similar to 70-300L



I've been wanting them to update that like the 100-400L.


----------



## dtheune (Jul 6, 2015)

Nelu said:


> dtheune said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, isn't it funny that people keep referring the the Sony A7R II as the Sony A7R "*Mark*" II.... That's not the name I see Sony using. I guess it's the Canonazation of things...
> ...



Yeah. You got me on that one.


----------



## pedro (Jul 6, 2015)

RGF said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst the EOS 1DX 2 excites the Pros and those with deep pockets it will not sell in volumes that get Canon fortunes revived. I see more sense in either the 5D MKIV (not likely as that would affect 5DS / 5DS R sales) or the upmarket 6D replacement placed at the level of the Nikon D750. Dont really see any point in a SL2 if Canon are trying to shift their buyers upmarket unless it has a full frame sensor!
> ...



*Wishful thinking mode on: Yess!!! Wishful thinking mode off. :*


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm really really really hoping it's the SL2. I could go for a 6D2 but the SL2 will be ideal for birding (extreme pixel density) and travel either way, so I just want that camera to come out.


----------



## crashpc (Jul 6, 2015)

Market is fast and we propably won´t see many clearly predictable roadways. Most people couldn´t handle, that new rebel has more resolution than 70D and 7D II. I almost knew it. It had to be that way. I wondered about more than 24Mpx. Didn´t happen.

Now I hope for 24Mpx APS-C sensored powershot, with 25-50mm f/1,8-2,8 lens, and 50mm f/1,4 IS 

The same optical formula, but better make, and IS, and the same MRSP. It would be great, and there would be reason to pick it instead of Sigma.

1 - better built than original, up to Sigma
2 - slighty better image quality - not up to Sigma
3 - smaller size
4 - IS
5 - better price

I´d take that in heartbeat.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 6, 2015)

Others beat me to it, but knowing the 35 f/1.4 II has been in testing that will be one of them.

I'm surprised by how much love the SL1 gets. It would just seem that it wouldn't balance all that well with anything other then the smallest lenses, like the pancakes. I like the concept, but I would have thought it to be more niche and not so popular. I guess that's why I don't work in marketing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> Others beat me to it, but knowing the 35 f/1.4 II has been in testing that will be one of them.
> 
> I'm surprised by how much love the SL1 gets. It would just seem that it wouldn't balance all that well with anything other then the smallest lenses, like the pancakes. I like the concept, but I would have thought it to be more niche and not so popular. I guess that's why I don't work in marketing.



In practice, the SL1 is so compact that it is essentially like mounting a (small) handle onto a lens. This means that the "balance" is really the balance of the lens itself. You have to wave it around yourself to feel it. I find that with the Sigma 18-35 Art and other heavyish lenses, it feels quite nice.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd be happy for affordable long tele, like 500/4.0 at $1k.


----------



## vscd (Jul 6, 2015)

> I'd be happy for affordable long tele, like 500/4.0 at $1k.



Nice try. An 125mm large Aperture alone costs that much


----------



## Perio (Jul 6, 2015)

New Canon 135 f2 would be awesome


----------



## meywd (Jul 6, 2015)

vscd said:


> > I'd be happy for affordable long tele, like 500/4.0 at $1k.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. An 125mm large Aperture alone costs that much



yeah we all would be happy when miracles happen...


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm pretty confident that Canon is going to give the new 50mm f/1.8 STM at least a year to sell like mad and then get you to pony up again for the more premium mid range 50mm when it shows. They wouldn't want to cannibalize sales, and I suspect that the current gen 50mm f/1.4 is probably taking a bit of hit right now from the STM lens.



Everything you said makes sense.

But I still want what I want. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2015)

If the 35L II is truly coming, this will represent Canon's first* 'response' to Sigma's Art glass. I know Canon would never lower themselves to admit that they need to outperform Sigma, but photographers will compare the two lenses anyway.

(*disregarding the 50 f/1.8 STM, which as we all know, isn't particularly _new_ optically)

I'm curious to see if Canon follows suit with the Sigma 35 Art and builds the entire design around maxing out the resolution, or if they possibly pull out some tricks to generate better draw/color/bokeh etc. The resolution of the Sigma 35 Art is spectacular, but some have made similar comments at this FL as they do with the 50mm FL: Sigma may outresolve the Canon, but Canon has that unquantifiable 'magic' how it renders images.

But does anyone actually think Canon will deliver a 35 f/1.4L II that will _out-resolve_ the Sigma? That would be a very, very tall order, and with Canon making it, I'd imagine we'd be looking at a $2k+ lens. My guess is that Canon will make a balanced design that may not pop off the charts from a sharpness perspective like the Sigma does, but I could be wrong.

- A


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 6, 2015)

How about a Canon 150-600 with better QC than Tamron or Sigma can offer.


----------



## meywd (Jul 6, 2015)

Plainsman said:


> How about a Canon 150-600 with better QC than Tamron or Sigma can offer.



With the 100-400 II being new I doubt this will happen


----------



## LukasS (Jul 6, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> I'm surprised by how much love the SL1 gets. It would just seem that it wouldn't balance all that well with anything other then the smallest lenses, like the pancakes. I like the concept, but I would have thought it to be more niche and not so popular. I guess that's why I don't work in marketing.


At least you are honest about your lack of vision . I can also say that I didn't think that the 100D would be so much fun for me - and it is great (bought for it 24/2.8 and 10-18, also using with it 50/1.4). But apparently it isn't only fun for me, my employees and my business partner use it from time to time and the all love it. Most of them said that they will buy it eventually .


----------



## Tugela (Jul 6, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> If the are announcing two new lenses (and it looks like one is almost definitely at 35L II) then it would get announced with a new DSLR body. Not a powershot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't appear to be kit lenses, so there is no reason to believe they are connected to the camera. The only camera on the rumor horizon is the powershot, so chances are it likely is that.

Another possibility is a upmarket superzoom being pushed up in the release schedule early to compete with Nikon's P900, which is apparently selling extremely well.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2015)

meywd said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > How about a Canon 150-600 with better QC than Tamron or Sigma can offer.
> ...



The lens Canon needs is a 300-600 f/6.3 for about $3k. It wouldn't have to be world-beating optically, but it would an option for photographers who don't want to buy a $10k+ lens and don't want to nerf their AF & IQ with a T/C. It would sell very, very well, and the smaller FL multiplier would allow it to surpass the IQ of the competitive 4x zooms out there.

It'll never happen, but it's what they ought to consider.

- A


----------



## kevl (Jul 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> The lens Canon needs is a 300-600 f/6.3 for about $3k. It wouldn't have to be world-beating optically, but it would an option for photographers who don't want to buy a $10k+ lens and don't want to nerf their AF & IQ with a T/C. It would sell very, very well, and the smaller FL multiplier would allow it to surpass the IQ of the competitive 4x zooms out there.
> 
> It'll never happen, but it's what they ought to consider.
> 
> - A



I use the 1.4 Extender III and I couldn't begin to use the term "nerf" with either AF or IQ. I can't speak for the 2.0 Extender III but I suspect it is as good. 

Not sure I could ever justify spending 3K on a lower quality slow zoom. I suppose there are people out there who would be willing to but I can't imagine there are enough to make it a profitable product.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> Others beat me to it, but knowing the 35 f/1.4 II has been in testing that will be one of them.
> 
> I'm surprised by how much love the SL1 gets. It would just seem that it wouldn't balance all that well with anything other then the smallest lenses, like the pancakes. I like the concept, but I would have thought it to be more niche and not so popular. I guess that's why I don't work in marketing.



Mirrorless size, DSLR performance. Fast AF, easy to pack, 1.6x instead of 2x crop, and it balances super nicely with the 35/2 IS. The 18-135 STM also isn't too big and gives good IQ over a wide range. Give it the 24mpx sensor and 19pt AF system and it'd be perfect.

Much easier to fly with than the 5D3, too. Easy enough to pack it, the 18-135 and a prime and just stick them in with your clothes.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2015)

vscd said:


> > I'd be happy for affordable long tele, like 500/4.0 at $1k.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. An 125mm large Aperture alone costs that much



That's still easier than most items on my bucket list.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 6, 2015)

The one they have now is still one of the sharpest lenses Canon makes even after 20 years. Still sells well. I doubt Canon is in any rush to make a new one. Add some new coatings? IS? 



Perio said:


> New Canon 135 f2 would be awesome


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 6, 2015)

I would be very interested in a 500mm F/5.6 IS as a good light sports-wildlife lens. It would streamline things for me as a PJ if I could bring my own 500mm for sporting events with good light and just grab the paper's 400mm f/2.8 IS II for low light. Plus I'd much rather spend money on a 500mm f/5.6 IS than the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 IS II though I loved the time I had with that lens. If I'm photographing something I can't walk close enough to with my 70-200mm F/2.8 IS II, 90% of the time I need all the reach I can get. Especially with a recent chemical fire that had me held back by two entire blocks, that would've been a great opportunity for a 500mm f/5.6..

I think it'd be super cool if they revealed a 1D X II with a 500mm F/5.6 IS and 35mm F/1.4 II.. That said, I'm probably dreaming. Doubt they'd have such a high-end announcement with nothing for the lower-end of the market. That would definitely catch my interest though, since I'd love to buy all three!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 6, 2015)

My speculations have been that the Camera will be the EOS 1D-X Mark-II.

To be announced in August and heavily marketed to sports shooters with intensive workshops ahead of the Rugby World Cup: 
http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/fixtures

...which Canon is an official sponsor of:
http://www.canon.co.uk/about_us/press_centre/press_releases/corporate_news/canon_appointed_rugby_world_cup_2015_sponsor.aspx

I guess the lenses will likely be useful to sports shooters so USM driven and at least an f/4 maximum aperture.

Take your pick:
EF 50mm f/2 IS USM
EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L IS USM
EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS USM
EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM II
EF 120-300mm f/4 L IS USM


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 6, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> EF 120-300mm f/4 L IS USM



Oooh, never really thought about Canon releasing a constant aperture 300mm zoom lens. That'd be an interesting lens. I know a guy who shoots local sports with a Sigma 120-300mm F/2.8, and I can't help but be jealous of his extra reach when using my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II. Doubt Canon would release a direct competitor, but even an F/4 would be a neat lens.


----------



## KenW (Jul 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Others beat me to it, but knowing the 35 f/1.4 II has been in testing that will be one of them.
> ...


It really is almost like just having a handle on the lens. Most of my shooting is normal to short telephoto and it feels nicely matched with my 24-70mm f/4L IS. When I need more reach, the 70-200mm f/4L and 1.4x Extender give me ~450mm equivalent with decent IQ for barely more weight or size than the lens itself. For extra reach from a spare that fits easily in a camera bag or lighter travel, I'm seeing it in the hands of more and more pros lately.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 7, 2015)

LukasS said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised by how much love the SL1 gets. It would just seem that it wouldn't balance all that well with anything other then the smallest lenses, like the pancakes. I like the concept, but I would have thought it to be more niche and not so popular. I guess that's why I don't work in marketing.
> ...



Haha, in fairness I did say that "*I* like the concept", aka I'm a bit of a fan of it and have been really close to pulling the trigger on those refurb deals we see for $3xx every so often.  I think what has held me back is if I'm going for compact, I make due with the M.

My poorly articulated point was that I have been surprised on it's popularity. Didn't it debut competing against the T4i at a higher price point and with a weaker focus system? Not that any of that matters now as it can be had for a good price. 

And frankly I'm the last guy who can talk about adding to his kit as I just "bounced" camera + lens off ceramic tile from 6 feet off the ground over the 4th. Let me at least see how bad the repair bill is first. :-[


----------



## TheJock (Jul 7, 2015)

H. Jones said:


> I would be very interested in a 500mm F/5.6 IS as a good light sports-wildlife lens......


+1,000,000, I've been hoping all year that this will be the afordable supertele lens that's rumoured, make it an L and keep it under $3,000 please!!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Perio said:


> New Canon 135 f2 would be awesome


Yes, with IS and latest optics will be terrific.
For the non-L lens I'd like a new 85mm 1.8 (II), with IS?


----------



## dolina (Jul 7, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > New Canon 135 f2 would be awesome
> ...


A 135 f/2 or f/1.8 with IS would be nice.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jul 7, 2015)

dolina said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Perio said:
> ...


No, please. I'm gonna want to buy it but I won't have the money. ;D


----------



## vscd (Jul 7, 2015)

I think at the moment somethink like "Mum, I want a pony... but for 5$" is going on in here ;D

I set my bets on a new 35mm 1.4L II, arriving soon. For me it's not that interesting but I'm totally curious to see how Canon answeres to Sigma 8) I think if they fail they can loose a lot of reputation. To beat the Sigma optically is not difficult, Samyang already did this for half the price... but if the price is way too high and the whole thing is too big (drawback of the Samy) then this could be a problem.

Sometimes wonders will happen... so let's hope for a 35mm 1.2L IS (back again to the pony-station.)


----------



## noncho (Jul 7, 2015)

H. Jones said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > EF 120-300mm f/4 L IS USM
> ...



I'm now having a Sigma 100-300 F4, which is old, but very good. Such lens with IS from Canon would be interesting to me.


----------



## e17paul (Jul 7, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Where is the replacement for ancient Ef 50mm macro? I wouldnt mind if that lens was dropped altogether from lens selection. Sadly Canon doesnt have a lens to compete with Nikons 60mm macro. While their Mp-e 65, and 100m L are the best macro lenses keeping me in Canon camp for ages to come.



I gave up hope for that when I saw the old buzzy 50 macro lens endorsed by Canon for the 5ds/r. The 50 STM focuses down to 35cm, which is an improvement. The ZE 50/2 looks more tempting. 

The old lens is great apart from its 1987 mechanicals and coatings.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 7, 2015)

H. Jones said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > EF 120-300mm f/4 L IS USM
> ...


I haven't seen any mention of a patent for such a lens from Canon, but to me it seems like a good idea. 

120-300mm range would be useful range for indoor sports with full frame and outdoor sports with APS-C. Alternatively people shooting with two identical bodies can compliment it with either a wide zoom or a fast tele prime depending on the constraints of the venue.


----------



## Adrianf (Jul 7, 2015)

A 7D3 would be nice, admitting that the 7D2 wasn't what people actually wanted. It should be pretty much like the 7D2 but with fewer (16meg?) low-noise pixels.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 7, 2015)

tpatana said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > > I'd be happy for affordable long tele, like 500/4.0 at $1k.
> ...



$1,000 for the 500f4 is an order of magnitude less expensive than the current lens, it's literally at least $9,000 off, or a 90% discount.

If you buy a lot of stuff at business closeout auctions I guess it can be done, but Canon isn't going out of business.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 7, 2015)

After watching the Mayflower Concepts PMA presentation what Canon needs is a simple, app. controlled, NFC/Wi-Fi DSLR with a sim card. The intelligent Auto function will please 95% of the users and tap to post to Facebook, Flickr etc. on review with cropping supplied via the zoom / toggle buttons. Default will be jpeg set at medium for uploading.


----------



## M_S (Jul 7, 2015)

How about 16Bit Raw in the next camera bodys? This would solve some issues, as more data could be stored for the darker parts....


----------



## K-amps (Jul 7, 2015)

RGF said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the replacement for ancient Ef 50mm macro? I wouldnt mind if that lens was dropped altogether from lens selection. Sadly Canon doesnt have a lens to compete with Nikons 60mm macro. While their Mp-e 65, and 100m L are the best macro lenses keeping me in Canon camp for ages to come.
> ...



It is... but with the 180L taking razor sharp shots ...


----------



## veng (Jul 7, 2015)

I think the reason the SL1 was so unexpectedly popular, and why the SL2 will be so popular, is the target market is not a primary body. This shouldn't be the only DSLR you own. This solves a lot of complaints about people's primary DSLR while still letting them use all the expensive glass they own. For example, for someone who has a gripped DSLR, this provides something smaller. For someone who has a FF and wants extra reach, this provides a crop factor. For someone who wants something lighter, this provides about a 1.5lb weight savings. For someone with a FF camera that wants access to some of the ultralight weight EF-S travel lenses, like the 10-18 STM and the 18-135 STM. Or even for someone who has a wife who has smaller hands and wants something that will fit those hands better. 


Yeah, in case you haven't figured it out I'm hoping this is the SL2.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 7, 2015)

veng said:


> I think the reason the SL1 was so unexpectedly popular, and why the SL2 will be so popular, is the target market is not a primary body. This shouldn't be the only DSLR you own. This solves a lot of complaints about people's primary DSLR while still letting them use all the expensive glass they own. For example, for someone who has a gripped DSLR, this provides something smaller. For someone who has a FF and wants extra reach, this provides a crop factor. For someone who wants something lighter, this provides about a 1.5lb weight savings. For someone with a FF camera that wants access to some of the ultralight weight EF-S travel lenses, like the 10-18 STM and the 18-135 STM. Or even for someone who has a wife who has smaller hands and wants something that will fit those hands better.
> 
> 
> Yeah, in case you haven't figured it out I'm hoping this is the SL2.



I'll consider the SL2 if they nail it: DPAF, touch screen with touch to focus, really good video with 4K no moire. I doubt it though, it will be better than the SL1, but I'll be really surprised if Canon doesn't hold back a lot of things. But, maybe Sony's innovations will shake them into being more aggressive.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2015)

veng said:


> I think the reason the SL1 was so unexpectedly popular, and why the SL2 will be so popular, is the target market is not a primary body. This shouldn't be the only DSLR you own. ...


Hi veng!

As an owner of a SL1/100D as secodary body I would and I do recommend this one also as primary body. 
Because of its size, because of its features for money, because of its flexibility. 
If you want more functionality you have to move upwards, Rebel xy or 70D, of course. Or even FF.
But for a lot of people this little one simply does enough.
It is a real good second body. but I suppose more people own it as first and only (having no numbers).


----------



## veng (Jul 7, 2015)

Etienne said:


> veng said:
> 
> 
> > I think the reason the SL1 was so unexpectedly popular, and why the SL2 will be so popular, is the target market is not a primary body. This shouldn't be the only DSLR you own. This solves a lot of complaints about people's primary DSLR while still letting them use all the expensive glass they own. For example, for someone who has a gripped DSLR, this provides something smaller. For someone who has a FF and wants extra reach, this provides a crop factor. For someone who wants something lighter, this provides about a 1.5lb weight savings. For someone with a FF camera that wants access to some of the ultralight weight EF-S travel lenses, like the 10-18 STM and the 18-135 STM. Or even for someone who has a wife who has smaller hands and wants something that will fit those hands better.
> ...


I think DPAF and a touch screen w/ touch to focus is pretty much a requirement for the SL2 to be successful. I'm not overly interested in 4K video at the moment, as long as I can get 60 FPS 1080 I'll be happy. I think the key question here is if the SL2 is supposed to be something that's cheaper than a rebel, or if it's something that's supposed to be a more compact DSLR. I'm hoping for the later with features that slot in between the rebel line and the XXD line, but features are only removed because they'd impact size and/or weight, not because they're trying to keep from cannibalizing sales. With the addition of the t5, I think that line will be Canon's new "price point driven" DSLR line, hopefully not the SL2.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

Etienne said:


> veng said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, in case you haven't figured it out I'm hoping this is the SL2.
> ...



4K video on a near entry-level body seems perfectly logical, and we all _love_ that awesome DPAF on our EOS-M3 rigs. 

Kidding. You are 100% right. The SL2 will get neither of those things.

- A


----------



## NancyP (Jul 7, 2015)

SL2 with tilt screen plus the 24mm pancake lens might make a decent street camera.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 7, 2015)

veng said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > veng said:
> ...



I won't mind if they price it above the 70D, as long as the value is there in quality and features. The small size is attractive, but not if it is old technology. Make it sing and price it accordingly


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 7, 2015)

veng said:


> I think the reason the SL1 was so unexpectedly popular, and why the SL2 will be so popular, is the target market is not a primary body. This shouldn't be the only DSLR you own. This solves a lot of complaints about people's primary DSLR while still letting them use all the expensive glass they own. For example, for someone who has a gripped DSLR, this provides something smaller. For someone who has a FF and wants extra reach, this provides a crop factor. For someone who wants something lighter, this provides about a 1.5lb weight savings. For someone with a FF camera that wants access to some of the ultralight weight EF-S travel lenses, like the 10-18 STM and the 18-135 STM. Or even for someone who has a wife who has smaller hands and wants something that will fit those hands better.
> 
> 
> Yeah, in case you haven't figured it out I'm hoping this is the SL2.



I would have considered the SL1 as a second body except that it doesn't have AFMA. I agree that it is catering to those going for the smallest packages, and EF-S lenses make the most sense there.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> I would have considered the SL1 as a second body except that it doesn't have AFMA. I agree that it is catering to those going for the smallest packages, and EF-S lenses make the most sense there.



Not to rain on people's hopes with the SL2, but the SL1 is a spec-sheet cellar dweller:


1/4000 shutter
4 fps
9 AF points
No AFMA
No top LCD
No articulating screen

So the idea that rig explodes up-market into a 70D sort of spec list seems, well... _as unreasonable as everyone's expectations of every next EOS-M model._ :

A more reasonable SL2 ask would be to drop the new 24MP sensor from the T6i/s rigs into it. I wouldn't expect much more than that.

- A


----------



## RGF (Jul 7, 2015)

K-amps said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jul 7, 2015)

I would be interested in an SL2 for my landscape photography if it had some of the basic features found in the Rebel cameras. 

- 24MP sensor
- Decent bracketing options
- Histograms
- Same or better battery life
- Touch screen 

I've found that is pretty much all I need out of a landscape camera. 

It would be cool if Canon made a full-frame SL style camera. It seems possible considering the old FF film cameras were even smaller than an SL1 in some cases and had full viewfinders.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 7, 2015)

I won't say it's impossible to make a FF DSLR smaller, but film cameras didn't need internal space for a sensor assembly thats probably 100 time thicker than a plane of film, and that film didn't require ADCs and sinlge or multiple CPUs to develop and write the image. They also didn't have near the sophistication of AF and metering systems as we do now.

Granted, you can certainly make more compact FF bodies, but there's only so "thin" you can get with a DSLR because the lens mount must be exactly far from the sensor plane, given the same series of lenses. And this is why we now have a growing segment of mirrorless cameras.

Could Canon slam a FF sensor into an SL body? Maybe. Might be a tad bigger. I'd think certainly you could have one inside a Rebel 660 (T6). The real question is, how much demand would there be for one. The Canon 6D is a really nice, (to me) compact size) for more serious shooting. In the grand scheme of things, casual hobbyists in general aren't going to spend $1400 on a FF body anyway. I also think making a camera too small can be harmful in terms of ergonomics. I used to have a t2i and remember (although I really liked it) it felt too diminutive with bigger bodied lenses. I don't have big hands, but a 6D and 5D3 feel a lot more comfortable to operate, especially over long periods of time because it fits a normal sized hand better with buttons and switches easier to maneuver. Again, for me.

ALL THAT SAID, I would take a good look at an SL1-type FF body if that ever happened, but I suspect my hands would still prefer a 6D size, which if they wanted to, they could probably make that camera even a bit smaller.




PhotographyFirst said:


> I would be interested in an SL2 for my landscape photography if it had some of the basic features found in the Rebel cameras.
> 
> - 24MP sensor
> - Decent bracketing options
> ...


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > veng said:
> ...



Haha, I tend to agree with others, it is a nice wish list. IF it did have DPAF and at least the 19 point AF system, I could see letting my 70D go and using an SL2 as my crop (secondary) body. I thought/found DPAF to be a cool feature but one I thought I would rarely use. While I do not use it terribly often, it comes in very handy for when I need to hold the body at an awkward angle or away from the body (reaching across a table) to take photos, as long as one has a smaller lens like a prime or something.

Of course it all comes down to price. IF Canon shocked us with a very full featured SL2 I'm sure it would come in at a price tag more on the heftier side.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I won't say it's impossible to make a FF DSLR smaller, but...
> 
> [truncated]
> 
> ALL THAT SAID, I would take a good look at an SL1-type FF body if that ever happened, but I suspect my hands would still prefer a 6D size, which if they wanted to, they could probably make that camera even a bit smaller.



It all depends on the FL of glass you are using: 

If you shoot over (say) 135mm, you'll likely want a FF-sized body to hang on to that glass. And by the time you are up to that size of lens, any major upside of a thinner body is lost.

If you shoot more pedestrian/standard FLs, this is where mirrorless shines for total body+lens size reduction. I'm not a mirrorless proponent so much as a realist that it will replace 95% of SLRs eventually (more than a decade away, but it will happen).

Consider the attached pic for the two groups above. Just replace the SL1 for the A7 and you get my meaning -- at some point, a small body isn't doing you any favors.

I love the thought of tiny rig with stellar FF IQ, but I'd only use that with tiny lenses in the 24 - 85mm range.

- A


----------



## preppyak (Jul 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> As has been mentioned in another thread, it is well past time for the 70D (now over 2 years old!) to be replaced.
> 
> Look for an 80D, perhaps?


Actually, the 60D lasted for about 3 years, so, itd make sense if the 80D is a camera for next year (probably spring 2016).

Looking at the timeline, the only DSLR's that make any sense are a new 1DX, a 5DIV, or a refresh of the 100D. I think the latter is the most likely, because they can give it the sensor of the 750/760D and some minor other updates.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say it's impossible to make a FF DSLR smaller, but...
> ...



That Sony 35mm f/1.8 is for APS-C. The Sony FF 35mm is f/2.8, not comparable to Canon's stellar 35mm f/2 IS. But this package would be great on the A7r II :

Batis 25mm f/2.0 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1140832-REG/zeiss_2103_750_25mm_f_2_0_batis_wide.html

Sony 55mm f/1.8 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008124-REG/sony_sel55f18z_sonnar_t_fe_55mm.html

Batis 85mm f/1.8 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1140833-REG/zeiss_2103_751_85mm_f_1_8_batis_short.html

Plus the Sony 16-35 f/4 is not too shabby


----------



## tpatana (Jul 7, 2015)

9VIII said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > vscd said:
> ...



I wasn't really serious about the lens part...


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

preppyak said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > As has been mentioned in another thread, it is well past time for the 70D (now over 2 years old!) to be replaced.
> ...



In my mind, the 5D4 would not be on the list. Canon wants FF users to migrate to the high MP rigs to spur a need for higher quality lenses. Offering a logical next step after the 5D3 -- say a 28 MP / 6 fps / strong high ISO performer -- would steal a lot of the 5DS's general thunder.

I know the 5DS is shaping up to be more of a 'good light' studio/tripod rig and not the very good all-rounder the 5D4 will likely be, but a near-term 5D4 announcement would put more general photographers in the wait-for-testing and compare mode, i.e. if there is another plausible near-term product, early adoption dollars won't be flowing.

I think they'll wait until the 5DS initial buzz/rush passes and then come back with an announcement. Early next year makes more sense.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 7, 2015)

Agreed, and that was kinda my point. In fact, if you shoot larger L glass or longer focal lengths (bigger lenses too), the balance of lens to camera gets too front heavy. Smaller bodies don't just become moot, they can actually become a problem. The 5D3 in my hands is perfect. As is the 6D. I love what the A7S can do, but there's no way on Earth I'm taking that as a walk around camera. It's way too small and feels totally wrong to me. I think Sony was wise to make the new bodies bigger, but it's still a boxy thing I don't like the feel of. The 5D3 is about the most perfectly engineered body that has ever been for professional use.



ahsanford said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say it's impossible to make a FF DSLR smaller, but...
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Agreed, and that was kinda my point. In fact, if you shoot larger L glass or longer focal lengths (bigger lenses too), the balance of lens to camera gets too front heavy. Smaller bodies don't just become moot, they can actually become a problem. The 5D3 in my hands is perfect. As is the 6D. I love what the A7S can do, but there's no way on Earth I'm taking that as a walk around camera. It's way too small and feels totally wrong to me. I think Sony was wise to make the new bodies bigger, but it's still a boxy thing I don't like the feel of. The 5D3 is about the most perfectly engineered body that has ever been for professional use.



Whereas Fuji and Olympus are clearly courting mirrorless enthusiasts with a svelte little design and tiny native lenses, Sony has tacked hard to the 'pro' side of things with the A7 brand -- they want to pull pros from their mirrors into their platform, so the ergonomic creature comforts and more rugged / faster lens options need to be there. So it's entirely logical why Sony is bulking up their newer A7 rigs.

For those wondering why Canon is only dipping their pinky toes into the mirrorless pool and not being brave, this is my theory: they are waiting for the mirrorless market to define itself more clearly. It may only be a market for street shooters and enthusiasts right now (which says keep it small, keep the glass reasonably priced), but if pros do in fact migrate to the A7, Canon will need to protect the biz from that migration with a similar product. That means an FF mirrorless mount and a painful, painful migration to smaller native lenses -- you can't compete with an adaptor forever, no matter how much EF glass you have...

- A


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Whereas Fuji and Olympus are clearly courting mirrorless enthusiasts with a svelte little design and tiny native lenses, Sony has tacked hard to the 'pro' side of things with the A7 brand -- they want to pull pros from their mirrors into their platform, so the ergonomic creature comforts and more rugged / faster lens options need to be there. So it's entirely logical why Sony is bulking up their newer A7 rigs.


Kinda... no. Why sony has no small native lenses (small as in mft and fuji small) is because they cannot do that, they can't break the rules of physics. FF sensor means a larger lens, simple as that. But of course the shorter flange distance allows mirrorless to have smaller wide angle lenses but not really much else.


----------



## heart+eyes (Jul 7, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> After watching the Mayflower Concepts PMA presentation



Great analysis and presentation on one theory why the digital camera market is collapsing (not smartphones, not market saturation). Re-thinking photography and imaging--and making it easy and fun is a wild idea. Let's hope Canon, et al. are paying attention.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Whereas Fuji and Olympus are clearly courting mirrorless enthusiasts with a svelte little design and tiny native lenses, Sony has tacked hard to the 'pro' side of things with the A7 brand -- they want to pull pros from their mirrors into their platform, so the ergonomic creature comforts and more rugged / faster lens options need to be there. So it's entirely logical why Sony is bulking up their newer A7 rigs.
> ...



100% agree, the lenses need to be large for an FF sensor, but I'm talking about the _body_ size here. 

Sony stopped trying to look small/thin like a Fuji rig (or their older APS-C NEX rigs) with this last gen of A7. Their FF mirrorless Mk II bodies are getting bigger -- partly due to all the things they are cramming in there, but also to provide a chunkier platform to wield bigger, heavier glass. They are absolutely courting professionals who care far less about size and weight than more casual shooters.

- A


----------



## super_newbie_pro (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe the new Canon EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS ? ( http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26336.0 ) ?

For the camera, if its not the 6D II, i hope we will have more information for september. It could be bad if Canon (and for us) miss Christmas for this model


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 8, 2015)

There also the ego factor. At some level, Professionals don't want to show up to a high flying, high priced job, they charge thousands of dollars to shoot (think wedding) with what looks like a little compact camera. Forget results, forget skill... there's still a desire to have all those most critical skills and results, but they also want to "look the part" a 5Dx Body or D8xx body fits the profile of what people expect to see pros shooting. I know some in here will tell me it doesn't matter to them or that I'm crazy... but it's a fact. And short of a little Sony Alpha body delivering miraculously better images than a full size pro canon or Nikon (and they don't) that won't change. I think if Sony REALLY wanted to get into the Pro portrait/wedding market, they'd put that A7R2 sensor in a real DSLR pro body, but I suspect they have some agreement with Nikon not to as long as Nikon has a contract to buy their tech. (I don't think landscape people care as much about the look)



ahsanford said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> There also the ego factor. At some level, Professionals don't want to show up to a high flying, high priced job, they charge thousands of dollars to shoot (think wedding) with what looks like a little compact camera. Forget results, forget skill... there's still a desire to have all those most critical skills and results, but they also want to "look the part" a 5Dx Body or D8xx body fits the profile of what people expect to see pros shooting. I know some in here are tell me it doesn't matter to them or that I'm crazy... but it's a fact. And short of a little Sony Alpha body delivering miraculously better images than a full size pro canon or Nikon (and they don't) that won't change. I think if Sony REALLY wanted to get into the Pro portrait/wedding market, they're put that A7R2 sensor in a real DSLR pro body, but I suspect they have some agreement with Nikon not to as long as Nikon has a contract to buy their tech. (I don't think landscape people care as much about the look)



A lot of good points there. 

I think that busy working photographers are much more concerned about product support and the size of the compatible product ecosystem, if the camera is tune-able in every little way, etc.

And I agree that landscapers are far far far less concerned about a lot of supporting considerations. They are much more likely to fight through lens adaptors, liveview, manual focusing etc. to get access to a killer sensor. That's why I see landscapers the most likely to dabble with A7 rigs as a second body.

But full migration of working pros to the A7 fold will take time. Many have been lured by Sony's sensors and the perception of a smaller rig, but it comes with some painful realities as well. Many have to jury-rig third party flashes and triggers to work with that platform, and their collection of native lenses pales in comparison to Canon and Nikon. Add in the typical 'mirrorless-isn't-there-yet' comments re: battery life, AF tracking, ergonomics, etc. and you can imagine this transition taking a while -- it could be 10-20 years for most people. Heck, I don't *ever* seen sports/wildlife/birders ever giving up their OVFs. So Rebels, XXD, 7D, and 5D shooters might flip over to mirrorless eventually, but there may always be an 'antiquated' mirror-slapper on the 1D line.

But give Sony credit. They are systematically attacking all the reasons not to buy one. The prices aren't insane, they are throwing the house at AF improvements (adaptored Canon lenses focusing nearly as fast as native?!), and that backside illuminated A7R II sensor will be interesting to read reviews about.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes. Landscape and Wedding are two completely different monsters when it comes to problem solving. You can (arguably) almost always re-shoot a landscape. You can NEVER re-shoot a wedding. Thus, the demands for top notch service (CPS), hallmark reliability & durability, and ergonomics (including menu navigation) is paramount. With landscapes you can afford to be patient and fiddle with metabones and sloppy Sony menus. They make great sensors that benefit the landscaper and warrant patience. With weddings and other similar work, you'd better be Johnny-On-The-Spot and come with backup gear just in case. The thought of fooling with adapters and Sony ergonomics on the fly in a situation like that makes me nervous just thinking about it.

It's all about what you do and what you need to do it right. I think Sony still has a long way to go before they can think about cracking the portrait and wedding market to any significant degree. They will need their own CPS and they will need to build real pro-grade cameras that feel like what pro-shooters are accustomed to and WANT to use.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 8, 2015)

heart+eyes said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > After watching the Mayflower Concepts PMA presentation
> ...



The market is shrinking because new bells and whistles are just that, they don't substantively improve IQ in a way that is noticeable to the average user, so the need to upgrade isn't there. Lower demand = lowering sales.

The challenge for manufacturers is to provide significant functionality that doesn't currently exist in cameras in a meaningful way. That is increasingly difficult to do as time goes by. At the moment the biggest single thing a manufacturer can do to enhance the overall utility of a camera is to improve the video capabilities. Stills are mature these days, but video is not, and that is why there is so much emphasis on video in newer models.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

Tugela said:


> The market is shrinking because new bells and whistles are just that, they don't substantively improve IQ in a way that is noticeable to the average user, so the need to upgrade isn't there. Lower demand = lowering sales.
> 
> The challenge for manufacturers is to provide significant functionality that doesn't currently exist in cameras in a meaningful way. That is increasingly difficult to do as time goes by. At the moment the biggest single thing a manufacturer can do to enhance the overall utility of a camera is to improve the video capabilities. Stills are mature these days, but video is not, and that is why there is so much emphasis on video in newer models.



Yep. And unless a camera lives or dies based on an evolving ecosystem that forces you to upgrade it often -- cell phones, I am looking at you -- people will just hang on to their very nice cameras that work just fine. 

I look at the sensor scores that just got published on the 5DS rigs, and hate on crazy DXO all you want, they basically state what we expected -- the 5DS gets you pixels and little else. I recognize cropping is a powerful tool and more pixels are not a bad thing, but as I don't do many enlargements and I am not a pro who needs all competitive edge they can get, I'll be keeping my 5D3 and not upgrading.

But I don't say that in anger at Canon -- _I love my 5D3_. We're just not in an age of spectacular advancements with (dedicated) cameras, so buying in every 2-3 years for a new body is a wretched return on investment. I'll save my money for lenses.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 8, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> You can NEVER re-shoot a wedding.



Funny you should say that..... I have a friend who shot the same couple's wedding 3 times in a month.... But that was an extraordinary set of circumstances. Almost always there is no second chance....


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 8, 2015)

LOL - Had to go pee on my campfire, eh? Oh wait, this IS CR Forum... (kidding) Yeah I guess if the wedding itself gets redone .... But not, oh damn I missed that shot because X. "Hey hold up! Could ya'll run back and re-do the whole bridal entrance again for me??? My Sony compact stop working with my metabones adapter and my Canon lens."



Don Haines said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > You can NEVER re-shoot a wedding.
> ...


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 9, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > The market is shrinking because new bells and whistles are just that, they don't substantively improve IQ in a way that is noticeable to the average user, so the need to upgrade isn't there. Lower demand = lowering sales.
> ...



To be fair to Canon, the review says their best sensor to date, which given it has over twice the MP of the MK III isnt that shabby. But if you want better ISO DR akin to the D810, then it's not there. But I agree, the most recent "leap" in photography was probably the smartphone, and that was more in terms of portability, usability and flexibility, not the photography tech. Digital sensors are now in the same state as microprocessors. They're on a plateau until some major advancement in science comes along.

Two other interesting points from that review, the DR advantage goes by ISO 800, and lessens in print.

DR is being addressed leveraging their Dual-ISO tech and will be first seen in the 1Dx MK II. Canon would never give us both (a subject much discussed elsewhere here)


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 9, 2015)

heart+eyes said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > After watching the Mayflower Concepts PMA presentation
> ...



+1 Tom Hogan has long been an advocate that the photo companies should look more at the supporting ecosystem and not just the sensor & lenses. Trouble is, the photo companies have no experience in that area which is why the tech companies are causing them so many headaches.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 9, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say it's impossible to make a FF DSLR smaller, but...
> ...



Good comparison, thank you.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 9, 2015)

M_S said:


> Since the a7rII will be available around that date, it would be wise to announce some groundbreaking stuff in the mark 4 by then. Just to make sure some customers will wait a bit more and stay with Canon instead of them running to Sony instead.
> Just my two cents in the marketing pot.



I think you are right. I think Canon will want to rain on the Sony Parade, the challenge is how much it will rain on the 5Ds parade, especially if the 1Dx II has amazing DR and a global shutter. One assumes Canon closely analysed the needs of the Studio / Landscape photographer base that they have today and concluded same DR as 5D3 would be acceptable.

I would still expect the 1DX II to be the announcement. Not shipping, but announced...

I suspect the 5DIV will be held off till close to the D820/D900 from Nikon which is likely to be around the end of the year based on the 6 month exclusivity Sony has on their own sensors. For similar reasons they will want to divert attention. Of course Sony might announce proper RAW encoding at the same time that Canikon annouce


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 9, 2015)

M_S said:


> How about 16Bit Raw in the next camera bodys? This would solve some issues, as more data could be stored for the darker parts....



I think Jrista covered this in a previous post, essentially not required based on the current DR / Sensor tech..


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 9, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Yes. Landscape and Wedding are two completely different monsters when it comes to problem solving. You can (arguably) almost always re-shoot a landscape. You can NEVER re-shoot a wedding. Thus, the demands for top notch service (CPS), hallmark reliability & durability, and ergonomics (including menu navigation) is paramount. With landscapes you can afford to be patient and fiddle with metabones and sloppy Sony menus. They make great sensors that benefit the landscaper and warrant patience. With weddings and other similar work, you'd better be Johnny-On-The-Spot and come with backup gear just in case. The thought of fooling with adapters and Sony ergonomics on the fly in a situation like that makes me nervous just thinking about it.
> 
> It's all about what you do and what you need to do it right. I think Sony still has a long way to go before they can think about cracking the portrait and wedding market to any significant degree. They will need their own CPS and they will need to build real pro-grade cameras that feel like what pro-shooters are accustomed to and WANT to use.



+1 - it is the ecosystem which keeps many people with Canon, Pros and serious amateurs alike, of which CPS is very important...

On one of your other points, I always loved the 5D form etc until I got a 1d body, and now for me, it is the perfect shape & weight, especially as you say in terms of balancing L lenses. Admittedly I dont go on 20 mile hikes with them  Very much a personal thing of course.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Thats just it they dont have "fast profit products" that is why they are almost continuosly offering "cash backs" to get people to buy, their sales have dropped (as it has for the competition) and it makes more sense to move up Rebel users to F/F and compact users to Rebels. If the declines continue they will need higher margin products but the majority of people will never need the features & complexity of the 1DX II.



The Japanese Yen has dropped in value, so Canon makes a bigger profit when selling in US dollars. 
They have always had cash back sales, at least for the past 15 years, that's a marketing thing. 

Canon can afford to cut prices, they are making good money, while Sony only lost $1 billion USD last year, and is borrowing 4 billion for sensor production while keeping the money losing parts of their business going.

All manufacturers, be it automobiles, cameras, or potato chips have low end products and try to move buyers upscale to more expensive and profitible ones, its been that way for a long long time.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 11, 2015)

dilbert said:


> And nor will an August announcement rain on the A7RII parade - bhphotovideo have it starting to ship Aug 10.



I wonder how accurate that is. When I pre ordered it on June 17, the confirmation (BH) said "New Item - Coming Soon", and the website estimated a ship date of July 29. Then it said "August" on the website. It now says August 10. Sony's website recently said August 26, and others say August 30.

I updated my BH order, and the new confirmation changed the verbiage to "New Item, Available for pre-order 08/01/15." I don't know if that means they aren't taking *new* pre-orders until August.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 12, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Sensors are mature technology now, there isn't much on the horizon that will radically advance them in themselves.

The big changes in the future are going to come from the processor and supporting logic, because that will allow the camera to do so much more with the sensor. The camera is going to increasingly become more and more computer like. That is where the performance in the future is going to come from. Which is why time is on the side of the manufacturers with strong capabilities in silicon, such as Sony and Samsung, which is largely leveraged by their business interests in the phone market. The Canons and Nikons of the world have their strength in mechanical aspects and optics, not silicon, and they are eventually going to be left behind because of that.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > M_S said:
> ...



Any impact of press / releases is not just a single day or a week, so I'm not completely sure how you ascertain no impact. Similarly, although I agree a different market segment between the 1Dx and 5Ds I dont think it would be unheard of to have both, but my original point (perhaps not made well enough), is that if the 1Dx II has 15 stops of DR and you've just shelled out $3.7k on the 5Ds then I think you might be a tad peeved at that announcement.

It would be interesting to know how many people saw the 7rII announcement with the specific claim about Canon lenses, and then either cancelled or have postponed their 5Ds order, based on target market. If Canon CPS is massively important to you, as mentioned earlier, then probably not...


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 12, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I agree with a number of your points - computing is indeed one important element what will accelerate photographic capabilities, and that Sony & Samsung have an advantage in terms of knowledge and cost efficiency...

However, I think you overlook the fact that the reason Nikon squeeze more out of the same sensor than Sony, and how Canon still manage to squeeze a tiny bit more from essentially the same sensor tech as they've had in the past 10 years is indeed their supporting logic aka Digic processors. 

Secondly, if Canon and Nikon are reduced to producing optics only, it will shrink their revenue, but not obliterate their market share (which btw I dont think will be the case on the basis)

Thirdly, changes to sensor design (3 layer, different compounds) once perfected may still yield a step up in improvement over current tech.

I agree that there is a shift, and I agree that Nikon, Fuji, Olympus, Pentax and Canon (+ others) need to adapt rapidly. I personally think Canon should acquire a small development company with such expertise, but again that doesnt seem to be their way (cant say if that is generally a Japanese thing, or more specific)...

Finally, I also think that Canon et al have a lot to fear from Apple and Google, who have far more experience in software development than Sony or Samsung, and I think the software will influence the acceleration as much as the underlying hardware...

So long as I can keep my investment in Canon glass, although I like the ergonomics, build and reliability of Canon bodies, I am not so wed to them that I would not consider a migration if there was a powerful enough reason. But as Tom Hogan re-iterated last week, if you can't take a good picture with any of the current generation of cameras then the problem is not with the camera...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 13, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > And nor will an August announcement rain on the A7RII parade - bhphotovideo have it starting to ship Aug 10.
> ...



Well now BH says august 5. LOL.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 14, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Stu_bert said:
> ...



Canon get by with the DIGIC processors basically by stuffing as many of them into the camera as is possible. The mirrorless camera manufacturers get more done with a single processor in most cases than Canon can with three. They will only be able to get by with that approach for so long, eventually the capabilities of the more advanced processors will outstrip their efforts. Sony and Samsung constantly upgrade their silicon technology as a result of competing in the white hot cell phone market, so they can use that to leverage development of their cameras for relatively little cost (since they are doing it anyway). Canon does not have that luxury, and as time goes by their silicon is going to lag further and further behind. All the while the capabilities of the other companies in optics and mechanicals is going to relentlessly improve until Canon/Nikon don't have an advantage there either. Canon may go on for a while due to their historical market share and customer loyalty, but I suspect that Nikon's day is pretty much done. They will be the next big casualty in the market war IMO.

This lead in the silicon side of things by the big mirrorless centric companies is why Canon/Nikon are the sad sacks in the consumer end of the market. It is only a matter of time before the same thing happens in the higher ends of the market as well.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 14, 2015)

Tugela said:


> This lead in the silicon side of things by the big mirrorless centric companies is why Canon/Nikon are the sad sacks in the consumer end of the market. It is only a matter of time before the same thing happens in the higher ends of the market as well.


I think that Canon and Nikon will be around for a while yet!
Both have excelled in their products over the years and these “_new kids on the block_” (Samsung & Sony) might be releasing outstanding sensors, but the product loyalty that people feel using their Canon and Nikon cameras won’t be changed by these sensors. It’s like computer processors, you buy the best today and by the time you get home and set the thing up there’s a newer, faster computer on the market!!
What I do believe is that people will buy a secondary body (Samsung? Sony!) with one of these excellent sensors, but they won’t off-load their life long acquired Canon/Nikon gear in a hurry, and the decision to buy this second body will lie with compatibility with their existing gear.
I’m relatively new to the game, and I frequent this forum on a daily basis (alarming!  ) and I am very well aware of the whole argument comparing other manufacturers against Canon, but I’m still looking at buying a 5D3 when the price drops a little upon the announcement of the 5D4 rather than looking at buying a Sony, and I’m not alone with my decision based on what I read on here!!


----------



## Tugela (Jul 14, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > This lead in the silicon side of things by the big mirrorless centric companies is why Canon/Nikon are the sad sacks in the consumer end of the market. It is only a matter of time before the same thing happens in the higher ends of the market as well.
> ...



That is the IBM/Xerox way of thinking. Where are those companies today? They are shadows of their former glory because they failed to embrace the direction technology was going.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 14, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Sorry, couldn't resist.... Taken from The Register (jun 15):

"Samsung has just recorded its seventh quarterly loss in a row, despite producing the year's best flagship. HTC lost 24p on every pound of revenue. Sony's smartphone division is dragging down the rest of the group, losing £1bn last year."

Apple is making a profit, the Android manufacturers are all struggling. I don't disagree that it's a different market and far more competitive.....


----------



## TheJock (Jul 15, 2015)

Tugela said:


> That is the IBM/Xerox way of thinking. Where are those companies today? They are shadows of their former glory because they failed to embrace the direction technology was going.


I knew IBM where flying high, but not sure exactly how, so I found this on Wiki, seems their doing very well.
_Quoted from Wikipedia - 2012 ranking_In 2012
Fortune ranked IBM the No. 2 largest U.S. firm in terms of number of employees,[7] the No. 4 largest in terms of market capitalization,[8] the No. 9 most profitable,[9] and the No. 19 largest firm in terms of revenue.[10] Globally, the company was ranked the No. 31 largest firm in terms of revenue by Forbes for 2011.[11] Other rankings for 2011/2012 include the following:[13]
No. 1 company for leaders (Fortune)
No. 2 green company in the U.S. (Newsweek)[48]
No. 2 best global brand (Interbrand)
No. 2 most respected company (Barron's)[49]
No. 5 most admired company (Fortune)
No. 18 most innovative company (Fast Company)
For 2012, IBM's brand was valued by Interbrand at $75.5 billion.[50]
For 2012, Vault ranked IBM Global Technology Services No. 1 in tech consulting for cyber security, operations and implementation, and public sector; and No. 2 in outsourcing.[51]

But I digress 8)


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 15, 2015)

If Canon/Nikon/Sony went out of business, it wouldn't stop me from using a camera I'd bought from either of them. What really matters to me is whether or not the camera does what it is intended to. There will still be third party suppliers to sell whatever I needed from lenses, batteries, chargers etc. ... There would also be third parties to provide services like training, maintenance, repairs and troubleshooting. If there is a need, the market will find a way.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 15, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> If Canon/Nikon/Sony went out of business, it wouldn't stop me from using a camera I'd bought from either of them. What really matters to me is whether or not the camera does what it is intended to. There will still be third party suppliers to sell whatever I needed from lenses, batteries, chargers etc. ... There would also be third parties to provide services like training, maintenance, repairs and troubleshooting. If there is a need, the market will find a way.



I agree with your sentiments, however if some of the large photography manufacturers went under, unless they made some catastrophic investment, then market erosion would be the cause. In turn that would impact 3rd parties and whereas some would indeed survive, you wouldn't be buying the same quality at the same price - it would be significantly inflated due to economics.

Canon's L lenses are a great investment, and are built to last. I still have a 10D which is coming up for 12 years old and it still works fine. I'm sure current bodies are not made to quite the same standard, but still I agree they should last for at least 7 years, and the lenses easily more than a decade. With the current standard of quality, unless a step-change is discovered/developed, then whatever equipment you use today will still be taking amazing pictures in the future, comparable to any other equipment. I look at some of the 10D images still, and sure the quality is eclipsed by what I use today, but it's the imagery which survives - not what created it....


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 15, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > That is the IBM/Xerox way of thinking. Where are those companies today? They are shadows of their former glory because they failed to embrace the direction technology was going.
> ...



People seem to think IBM has gone out of business because they were smart enough to get out of the unprofitable PC business. This wasn't the first person on here to make the same analogy.


----------



## rjrowing (Jul 15, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...




...., and IBM is the leader in receiving patents: http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/45793.wss


Canon is on rank 3.


----------



## veng (Aug 11, 2015)

So we're just a couple of days away, but no more news. Hopefully we'll hear something soon and this wasn't all just FUD.


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 12, 2015)

veng said:


> So we're just a couple of days away, but no more news. Hopefully we'll hear something soon and this wasn't all just FUD.


Indeed...


----------



## TheJock (Aug 12, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> veng said:
> 
> 
> > So we're just a couple of days away, but no more news. Hopefully we'll hear something soon and this wasn't all just FUD.
> ...


*LOL * ;D , 47 users active in the last 180 minutes, what volume of traffic do you predict on the 14th once the announcement is made


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2015)

Normally, Canon sends out press invitations several days before a product announcement, and we see those. After all, they want press coverage of any major announcement. Sometimes they announce a new printer or a calculator without a big fanfare.


----------



## LDS (Aug 12, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Apple is making a profit, the Android manufacturers are all struggling



Look at how Apple is achieving it. Very few models available (at high prices - high-end models only), careful design, good support and lifetime (for being a smartphone), also good value if resold, in-house developed OS and main apps, excellent marketing and PR - they set the fashion, don't follow it.
While most Android manufactures churns out as many models as they can, and most models are desupported before you exit the shop or the order is delivered to you. They rely all on 3rd party Google OS, which doesn't care much about it as long as it is good enough to keep on funneling user data to Google.

Canon high-end models follow the same Apple path, the problem is the bottom line where they follow an Android-like business model, which probably no longer makes sense.


----------



## racebit (Aug 13, 2015)

LDS said:


> Look at how Apple is achieving it. Very few models available (at high prices - high-end models only), careful design, good support and lifetime (for being a smartphone), also good value if resold, in-house developed OS and main apps, excellent marketing and PR - they set the fashion, don't follow it.



As you say, Apple/iOS is for people who care about fashion. Smart people don't use Apple/iOS.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 13, 2015)

racebit said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Look at how Apple is achieving it. Very few models available (at high prices - high-end models only), careful design, good support and lifetime (for being a smartphone), also good value if resold, in-house developed OS and main apps, excellent marketing and PR - they set the fashion, don't follow it.
> ...



Settling Apple vs. Android is (a) never going to happen and (b) not the point of this thread.

Let's get back on message, everyone. Thank you!

- A


----------



## racebit (Aug 13, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Settling Apple vs. Android is (a) never going to happen and (b) not the point of this thread.
> 
> Let's get back on message, everyone. Thank you!
> 
> - A


You are right. Unfortunately, it seems the point of this thread (announcement on August 14th) is also not going to happen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2015)

LDS said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Apple is making a profit, the Android manufacturers are all struggling
> ...



Canon is not like Apple. Apple actually has a small market share compared to Android phones while Canon is the camera market share leader. Canon is also lower priced than the competition which is why they sell so many, while Apple is high priced.

I really see nothing in common.

As for resale value, Apple comes out with a new model every year, and last years model takes a big drop in price and resale value. What is a 4 year old iphone 4s worth on the used market? $100 maybe


----------



## zim (Aug 13, 2015)

Any chance of getting CR to be an analogy free zone ;D

.... meanwhile 13th, looks like this one is a damp squib :-\


----------



## TheJock (Aug 13, 2015)

zim said:


> .... meanwhile 13th, looks like this one is a damp squib :-\


I'm starting to think the same mate!!! :'(


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 13, 2015)

zim said:


> Any chance of getting CR to be an analogy free zone ;D
> 
> .... meanwhile 13th, looks like this one is a damp squib :-\



I don't recall the last time Canon made a Friday announcement - I thought they preferred Tuesday & Thursday unless there's a weekend show....

Late Aug is typical for Canon, so my best guess would be Tue 18th or 25th...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im not so sure they are going to annouce a high end camera or a lower end they released the 750D and 760D plus the 5DS and 5DSr but nothing in 2015 in the enthusiast section the 7D MKII was twelve months ago so its time for the 6D MKII. The 6D was November 2012 and the 70D July 2013 but everyone is saying the 1D X or the 5D MKIII replacement. 
If Sony are making inroads the A7 II and the A7S are in the price band that the Canon 6D sits in with the A7R MKII at the 5D MKIII price point. Likewise the Nikon D610 and the D750 are in the 6D sweet spot whereas the D810 is at the 5D MKIII price point. 
I think they will save the 1D X replacement which could combine the 1D C to just before NAB in 2016. But hey who knows its definately got us all speculating.


----------



## josephz1994 (Aug 13, 2015)

guess we have to wait and see today, but looks like there will be no announcement

Shame!


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 13, 2015)

racebit said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Look at how Apple is achieving it. Very few models available (at high prices - high-end models only), careful design, good support and lifetime (for being a smartphone), also good value if resold, in-house developed OS and main apps, excellent marketing and PR - they set the fashion, don't follow it.
> ...



I 100% prefer Android, but I'd suggest that's a slightly unwise generalisation.


----------



## archiea (Aug 13, 2015)

The eos-M4 and Ef-m lenses that rival Leica 

(Drops mic, walks off)


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 13, 2015)

archiea said:


> The eos-M4 and Ef-m lenses that rival Leica
> 
> (Drops mic, walks off)



There's a greater likelihood you are struck by lightning _while simultaneously being hit by a Perseid meteor_ than Canon announcing that.

- A


----------



## zim (Aug 13, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Im not so sure they are going to annouce a high end camera or a lower end they released the 750D and 760D plus the 5DS and 5DSr but nothing in 2015 in the enthusiast section the 7D MKII was twelve months ago so its time for the 6D MKII. The 6D was November 2012 and the 70D July 2013 but everyone is saying the 1D X or the 5D MKIII replacement.
> If Sony are making inroads the A7 II and the A7S are in the price band that the Canon 6D sits in with the A7R MKII at the 5D MKIII price point. Likewise the Nikon D610 and the D750 are in the 6D sweet spot whereas the D810 is at the 5D MKIII price point.
> I think they will save the 1D X replacement which could combine the 1D C to just before NAB in 2016. But hey who knows its definately got us all speculating.



I was thinking it might have been 'just' a lens


----------



## unfocused (Aug 13, 2015)

If anything was going to be announced tomorrow, we would have seen it on CR or Photo Rumors by now. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## TeT (Aug 14, 2015)

only 37 more minutes...


----------



## josephz1994 (Aug 14, 2015)

TeT said:


> only 37 more minutes...



what time does Canon usually announce something?


----------



## eninja (Aug 14, 2015)

From Sheldon.


----------



## dolina (Aug 14, 2015)

Product announcements normally done on a Tuesday.

- gives the company a business day to prep for last minute loose ends.
- gives the media a business day to prep for last minute loose ends.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 14, 2015)

archiea said:


> The eos-M4 and Ef-m lenses that rival Leica
> 
> (Drops mic, walks off)



Hehe. A fully competitive - or even "class-leading" - EOS M4 would be great. EF-M lenses are already great. Good, compact, inexpensive. No need at all for Leica-esque, manual focus glass. However, a very compact, decent and inexpensive 85/2.0 "portrait pancake" would be nice. If it helps compact size, I wouldnt mind if future EF-M glass was "pure AF operation" - without focus ring ... never use it anyways - not even on EF/L/DSLR lenses ...


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 14, 2015)

"Stay tuned for further developments"


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 14, 2015)

So much for a rumor that started from NL...


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2015)

Still no news - 12:13 UTC (aka Zulu, GMT)


----------



## whatta (Aug 14, 2015)

kindof nothing.. quite interested in the SL2..


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 14, 2015)

Still early enough that an announcement could be forthcoming from Canon Inc in NY. If not we will not see anything today.


----------



## whatta (Aug 14, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Still early enough that an announcement could be forthcoming from Canon Inc in NY. If not we will not see anything today.


Indeed, they should show some new stuff in NY. Anyway Friday was kind of strange day for announcement.
Maybe they announce begining of September.


----------



## veng (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh well, it's a bust. I had promised to buy the wife one if it was announced. So now what to I do, go buy an SL1 used and flip it in 3-6 months when this actually gets announced?


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2015)

What is the date of the next major event that the Canon 1DX MkII or 5D MkIV could potentially be announced at?

thanks


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 16, 2015)

Gino said:


> What is the date of the next major event that the Canon 1DX MkII or 5D MkIV could potentially be announced at?
> 
> thanks



I doubt they will do it at a major event... Photokina is of course every 2 years so 2016 for the next one.

The 15th World Championships in Athletics are scheduled to be held 22–30 August 2015 in Beijing, China, so I would expect the IDx II to be there for further real-world testing ie close to release. If they haven't changed the body much, then all they need to do is remove the MK II monika and many people would not notice subtle changes to the 1Dx.

Assuming there has not been significant changes to their fab capability, the hardware for both models is already locked down a while back (although there may be still be two variants). They're (Canon) into final stages of testing, adjusting the firmware etc

It will be interesting to see how close the 1Dx II and the Nikon D5 will be. Both companies seem to get good knowledge of what the others' model will be.

I still wish Canon would release revamped version of the 5D Classic, with maybe 14-16MP and clean shadow noise between ISO 12 and ISO 6400. As they seem to be producing more "focused" products, then a small, light, FF would be an outside possibility.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 16, 2015)

whatta said:


> kindof nothing.. quite interested in the SL2..



Came here to say that - was hoping for an SL2 with 19-pt AF, the new 24mp sensor, and maybe a few other updates. Had hoped for the 70-300 IS STM, but already got the L.

Bah.


----------



## bdeutsch (Aug 16, 2015)

Well that was disappointing.

Deutsch Photography LLC: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2015)

bdeutsch said:


> Well that was disappointing.



+1


----------



## whatta (Aug 17, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > kindof nothing.. quite interested in the SL2..
> ...



I think the 19pt AF and 24mp sensor is quite certain for SL2.. also think that for the Canon NY event (10/9) then will announce.


----------



## AWR (Aug 18, 2015)

And I was so sure something would come up. We are believers by nature.

So... Canon Expo at NY 10-11th and IBC at Amsterdam 10th to 15th next month. 
There's strong rumours that Zeiss will introduce new OTUS and Leica whole new system. 

353 days to Rio and the new 1D X II and/or 5D mark IV will take 6 months from announcement to be available.

Why has it been so quiet...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 18, 2015)

AWR said:


> And I was so sure something would come up. We are believers by nature.
> 
> So... Canon Expo at NY 10-11th and IBC at Amsterdam 10th to 15th next month.
> There's strong rumours that Zeiss will introduce new OTUS and Leica whole new system.
> ...


IBC is a broadcast event so I would be surprised to see Leica debut a new system unless it was all about video. Likewise a new Otus lens from Zeiss who already make different cinematography lenses from the CP.2 series upwards.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2015)

Actually, the announcement was made 1 day late, new printers!


----------



## veng (Aug 18, 2015)

September 10th... hrmmm.... I'm in the market for an SL style body and I really don't want to buy an SL1 at full retail right now if we're about to see the SL2 announced. Guess we'll wait till then and see.


----------



## here2infinity (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm baffled. Why is the Canon brand so far behind in Sensor Tech? The latitude still remains at just over 11 stops, and has been so for 6 years. I'm curious, anyone know when a real change is in the works? I'm headed to a pro shop this weekend to test a Nikon system which is closer to 15 stops of latitude. Even motion picture cameras are in the 16 stop range now. Used to be, still cameras had better specs in this regard. I've been a pro canon user since swapping out all my Nikon gear to Canon with the first digital wave of cameras some 12 years ago. Any thoughts?


----------



## TheJock (Aug 27, 2015)

here2infinity said:


> I'm baffled. Why is the Canon brand so far behind in Sensor Tech? The latitude still remains at just over 11 stops, and has been so for 6 years. I'm curious, anyone know when a real change is in the works? I'm headed to a pro shop this weekend to test a Nikon system which is closer to 15 stops of latitude. Even motion picture cameras are in the 16 stop range now. Used to be, still cameras had better specs in this regard. I've been a pro canon user since swapping out all my Nikon gear to Canon with the first digital wave of cameras some 12 years ago. Any thoughts?


I doubt that many people would be able to look at two identical printed photographs (1 Canon and 1 Nikon) and say, yeah that one’s horrendous cause it’s obviously 5 stops lower in DR.
Which leads nicely into my next point, if you have 12 years’ worth of Canon gear, can you really be bothered (and even more importantly afford the financial loss) when selling it all on as used to replace with the equivalent Nikon gear? And is almost 5 stops of DR such a dramatic issue for your current way of working?? Surely the impending 1DxII and 5DIV would be a cheaper option than selling and replacing all your gear, even if all they do is make up 3 or 4 stops, that’s still a better situation to be in. That's just my opinion of course!!


----------



## bedford (Aug 27, 2015)

here2infinity said:


> I'm baffled. Why is the Canon brand so far behind in Sensor Tech?



All the smart guys work for Sony.


----------



## Crosswind (Aug 31, 2015)

veng said:


> I really don't want to buy an SL1 at full retail right now if we're about to see the SL2 announced.



Same here. It'd be a great backup camera for me. I wont buy the EOS 100D / SL1 right now, but instead wait for the next version, as it can't be far off its announcement (... well I guess so). 

My money is waiting, no matter how long it may take to show off the SL2


----------



## dak723 (Aug 31, 2015)

here2infinity said:


> I'm baffled. Why is the Canon brand so far behind in Sensor Tech? The latitude still remains at just over 11 stops, and has been so for 6 years. I'm curious, anyone know when a real change is in the works? I'm headed to a pro shop this weekend to test a Nikon system which is closer to 15 stops of latitude. Even motion picture cameras are in the 16 stop range now. Used to be, still cameras had better specs in this regard. I've been a pro canon user since swapping out all my Nikon gear to Canon with the first digital wave of cameras some 12 years ago. Any thoughts?



Well, the difference is more like 2 stops - and that is only with low ISO. At higher ISOs the differences are negligible. If my experience, if you compare images from the Canon sensor and the Exmor, you will see no difference for the vast majority of shots. Under special circumstances (astro-photography and taking shots of interiors with sunlight in the window) your Exmor will do a better job. 

If you consider DR to be the way to measure Sensor technology, then you will consider Canon to be behind (but then not even way behind). If you consider overall image quality, then Canon is as good as the rest (and they are all good and capable of taking excellent photos).


----------



## AWR (Sep 10, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > And I was so sure something would come up. We are believers by nature.
> ...


Oh my. The day IBC starts there's a rumors about the new OTUS...
Be careful, the train is leaving the station.

"CP.2"


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 10, 2015)

AWR said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > AWR said:
> ...



No new Otuses as far as I can tell -- but Zeiss did announce a major refresh of their non-Otus Canon/Nikon mount primes:

http://photorumors.com/2015/09/10/zeiss-announces-milvus-new-line-of-full-frame-manual-focus-lenses-for-nikon-and-canon-dslr-cameras/

Prices are in the non-Otus Zeiss realm, i.e. $1-2k.

- A


----------

